# girlfriend txting guys



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Been with this girl about two years now, just over.

I really thought this is the one and love her dearly, she gives me the same indications.

But since probably all through the relationship she has continued to use sites like POF and fastflirt to talk with guys.

Im pretty sure shes never cheated but she does flirt with them. We have split up over it just recently and i kicked her out, se went bac to her mums. I took her back a week later believing the scare wud be enuff .

Recently i could tell her manor was a little off and when shes upto no good se will protect her phone a little more.

Ive found her new profile on POF and she has been on it the past week. She uses a false name and a false town. Shes pretty much a 100% false identity to these guys.

So i created a nice profile of a guy. Outgoing all that and im talking to her via POF. Im attacking this from a different angle. Before i wud just fly off the handle, wed argue then shed cry and make some excuses wh shes been so down to d that.

In turn id forgive, treating her by her word. Well her word meabs **** lol. Im not sure where to take the next step.

She wants this guys number(me), on POF. I was tginking of getting a new sim card and really widing it on. Convos i had with her ive tried to get a little steamy. But she hasnt really gobe mad for it vua txt. But i asked about meeting for a drink and she sed yes.

Half tempted to send her on a wild goose chase but is all this just winding up to the san outcome. Do i need to man up ad get rid.

Mostly feel disapointed but not suprised by now. Dunno what to feel, i still love her. Only lass thats ever made me laugh so much. Shes pretty but a big lass if that matters. Im a bit older but got GAINZ lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Get rid now. Not worth the heartbreak mate.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

get rid, she is looking to replace or cheat on you


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Get rid now. Not worth the heartbreak mate.


I agree with this, i can see how hard it would be for you though mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Is it really worth the hassle? Get rid. The trust in that relationship has gone, surely...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Im afraid get rid, this is not the behavior I would want in the one


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

being the guy who normaly takes girls from other lads then sends them back id finish her mate because im laffing at the poor cnut of a boyfriend everytime i do it. dont mean to offend you but i wouldnt want to be in that position.

feel free to call me a cnut lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

the same as everyone else it's not good you need to let her go


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

If you've been with her for two years and she's still using dating sites to hook up with other men then that tells me she isn't serious about having a relationship with you. You deserve someone who's going to treat you with respect.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Man get your act together and bin her.

Its inevitable this relationship aint gonna last. Just get it over with now.

Even if she stopped all this now and never did it again, you will always be doubting and will never trust her. you know this already deep down yourself.

Its not gonna work.

Just my opinion but if it was me i wouldnt have my bird doing that.

No bird wud let their fella do that **** either!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Either there is some massive underlying confidence/self worth issue there that means she goes onto these sites for validation and doesn't take anything anywhere with these guys, or she's a massive ho bag.

Sorry mate, but you've already had serious words with her. Either address it with her and try and help her through it, or get rid mate.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep as others have said - Next this broad

You surely want better for yourself, No one deserves to be treat like that


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry mate but I agree with the guys, you have to get rid.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

i guess you guys think i should get rid lol


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Bin her. Dont worry I've got your back jack. B1tches be crazy.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

get rid


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

get gone mate YOU obviously dont trust her (rightfully so by the sounds of it) so its not worth winding yourself up over is it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Get rid before she's pregnant.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

seriously, who is in a relationship and goes on POF to meet up with a random guy for a drink?

you will be blind with love, but its not worth the hassle as clearly she takes nothing you say seriously to stop going on POF etc

pack her bags and move on, its for the best.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Wild goose chase then dump her, might as well have some fun while you're at it.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

she clearly just craves attention from men because she's insecure and that won't change. No good will come from this relationship I'm afraid chum. When she learns to love herself she won't need as much assurance from other men but only she can do something about that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

get rid obviously, but def get another sim and have some fun with it first.

Of course you could say that the reason she is looking for other guys, is that you arnt doing your role properly?? When a girl is proper into a guy, they dont even see other men, just different people. They see their man, and thousands of people.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Best of it all is im on my first cycle and due to start pct in three weeks. This is not what i need.

Bodybuilding gas took a big part in my life last few years and her being a fat lazy cnut does not help. Though i never tell her that at all. Im dead chill.

But she wabts to stuff me full of crap and i want omlette ad potato lol.

She doesbt like the fact iv got a bangin body and commented in the street the other say i was getting mired.

Might be too much to take havin an alpha bf


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

go all the way with the texts and arrange to meet then dump the bitch on the spot.otherwise she will cry her way back into your heart.


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> being the guy who normaly takes girls from other lads then sends them back id finish her mate because im laffing at the poor cnut of a boyfriend everytime i do it. dont mean to offend you but i wouldnt want to be in that position.
> 
> feel free to call me a cnut lol


oooohh soo your the type of guy that tried textin my mrs , funnily enough he ended up bumping into me and certainly wasnt laughing (crying to be exact)

or the type of guy who actually took my mates wife home once , he ended up in hospital for quite a while and still doesnt walk properly that was over a year ago , he certainly isnt laughing either .

not havin a dig mate ive done it in the past too but dont be so sure that you will always be laughing.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

[quote=Sku11fk;3580757

But since probably all through the relationship she has continued to use sites like POF and fastflirt to talk with guys.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Personally, I'd just disappear, walk out one day and never go back, change my number.

I wouldn't give her a reason or the satisfaction of a massive argument, you've found her out.

I'm a heartless cnut though.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i would also try to humiliate her for being that way. bang out of order if you ask me. only cheaters deserve to be cheated on imo


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

DT_85 said:


> oooohh soo your the type of guy that tried textin my mrs , funnily enough he ended up bumping into me and certainly wasnt laughing (crying to be exact)
> 
> or the type of guy who actually took my mates wife home once , he ended up in hospital for quite a while and still doesnt walk properly that was over a year ago , he certainly isnt laughing either .
> 
> not havin a dig mate ive done it in the past too but dont be so sure that you will always be laughing.


i know this mate had run ins before but cant help myself, it just happens.


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Personally, I'd just disappear, walk out one day and never go back, change my number.
> 
> I wouldn't give her a reason or the satisfaction of a massive argument, you've found her out.
> 
> I'm a heartless cnut though.


this !!!!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Carry on talking to her on that site, ask to meet up for a drink and go there, then call her on the phone just as you're about to walk in and ask where she is, then just confront and dump the b!tch


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Get rid before she's pregnant.


^^^THIS^^^

OOhhh she sounds scandalous!

Just goes to show that...


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> i know this mate had run ins before but cant help myself, it just happens.


sorry mate i just re read me post sounded like i was preaching lol , wasnt supposed to be . dont blame ya tho pal i certainly done my fair share of it before i met me mrs ,

women are definatly worse than men 1 million percent , snakes with tits lol .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

DT_85 said:


> sorry mate i just re read me post sounded like i was preaching lol , wasnt supposed to be . dont blame ya tho pal i certainly done my fair share of it before i met me mrs ,
> 
> women are definatly worse than men 1 million percent , snakes with tits lol .


ye loads worse they just hide it better,


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Personally, I'd just disappear, walk out one day and never go back, change my number.
> 
> I wouldn't give her a reason or the satisfaction of a massive argument, you've found her out.
> 
> I'm a heartless cnut though.


not as heartless as what I would do.

take her out the way to a hotel,get my hole one last time,take her out shopping and then just disappear and leave her stranded a few 100 miles away from home with no money and no hotel to stay in because I went back and checked out.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Hold up ? You are dating an unfaithful lazy fattie who is just using you to keep herself warm until she can hook something better up. How much of a mug are you ?


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> ye loads worse they just hide it better,


amen to that , but like i said a lot of blokes take it very very personally , dangerous game


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

get some pics up of her and whats her pof ID


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mate, you cant ignore the unanimous decision on here. And if you are honest with yourself, you would say exaclty the same to a mate or anyone else. It must be hard to face the consequences of doing it, but you have to man up and get rid. Deep down I am sure you know this, otherwise you wouldnt have started the thread.

It might be tempting to wind her up for a bit, but I would just cut your ties and move on asap - do you really want to know more about what she is prepared to get up / has got up to to behind you back? [email protected] ck her and get on with your life and find someone who wont do the dirty!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't see how there is anyway back.

Either get rid immediately or cut all emotional ties now and use the relationship to suit your needs until you find someone else i.e. kick her out and just use her for sex

If you feel kind enough to do so I'd also point out that unless she changes her ways (in future relationships) she'll never been seen as anything more then a fuk piece so she had better get used to it.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

DT_85 said:


> amen to that , but like i said a lot of blokes take it very very personally , dangerous game


ye so would i, al let no one make me look a mug


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

BatemanLondon said:


> get some pics up of her and whats her pof ID


^^^^^^^^^^THIS!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I almost just feel like laughing at this point because the weakness is strong in this one.

No will power drive or strength to stop talking smac with tgese lads. I mean cummon how hard is it for a lass to chat dirty on POF.

Shes being dead loving still, cant understand why she needs POF.

I do feel any anger towards the lads as how can they know if they dont even know her real name or town where she lives. Im not afraid of altercations either but like i say, where will that end fr me. Instant graditude for an even lower emotional state after.

So tempted to see how far ae will rly go wiv these lads but i think i might need to get a sim. I cud be competing with other lads here tht allready nay have her number and are more available to communixate


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> not as heartless as what I would do.
> 
> take her out the way to a hotel,get my hole one last time,take her out shopping and then just disappear and leave her stranded a few 100 miles away from home with no money and no hotel to stay in because I went back and checked out.


He could go one further by finding the most disease and std/sti ridden cr*ckwh*re he can find, banging it, leaving the condom on and then banging this scandalous ho.

Leave her with a few "parting gifts" if you catch my drift :wink:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

some girls just need the extra attention. ask her how she`d feel if u done the same. if she says she wouldnt mind get rid of her


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> some girls just need the extra attention. ask her how she`d feel if u done the same. if she says she wouldnt mind get rid of her


or do the same?

what am i sayin??? get fcuking rid mate


----------



## Spanky17 (Feb 16, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Carry on talking to her on that site, ask to meet up for a drink and go there, then call her on the phone just as you're about to walk in and ask where she is, then just confront and dump the b!tch


This gets my vote.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DT_85 said:


> oooohh soo your the type of guy that tried textin my mrs , funnily enough he ended up bumping into me and certainly wasnt laughing (crying to be exact)
> 
> or the type of guy who actually took my mates wife home once , he ended up in hospital for quite a while and still doesnt walk properly that was over a year ago , he certainly isnt laughing either .
> 
> not havin a dig mate ive done it in the past too but dont be so sure that you will always be laughing.


Cant blame a guy cos you and your mates couldnt hold down a girl :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

A bird don't have to spread her legs and hand out the quim to be cheating on you. Every time this one's texting another bloke or on PoF, she's mentally f8cking them.

Ditch with extreme prejudice.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> I almost just feel like laughing at this point because the weakness is strong in this one.
> 
> No will power drive or strength to stop talking smac with tgese lads. I mean cummon how hard is it for a lass to chat dirty on POF.
> 
> ...


get some pics up of her so we can see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

madmuscles:3580850 said:


> He could go one further by finding the most disease and std/sti ridden cr*ckwh*re he can find, banging it, leaving the condom on and then banging this scandalous ho.
> 
> Leave her with a few "parting gifts" if you catch my drift :wink:


Maddest idea yet bro but i cudnt do that. Cud do most the others tho.

Ad am not posting the POF profile to those that asked, i will deal with that end myself lol.

Still pondering what to do though if i dont go nuts in her then i still have time


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cant blame a guy cos you and your mates couldnt hold down a girl :lol:


hahaha pr1ck lmao !! i have you know that my wife is very loyal 2 kids mariied 7 years rah rah rah , she showed me the very first text sent instantly as it come thru so no complaints there .

my mate on the other hand well she got dug out for months before he found out bless him , and took her back :confused1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

What you need to do is, get a new phone, new number, give her it and set up the meet for a drink. When she leaves the house all ready for the date, quickly shoot round the house pack EVERYTHING she owns into bags, load up your car, go to the destination off load all her **** ON to her car (careful not to mark it so she can't do you for criminal damage) or if she doesn't drive put it in the door way where you aranged for a drink. Sit down on her table in front of her and text her saying 'sorry for doing this over text, but its not working, your belongings are outside' stand up walk off. End of that chapter!!!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Mate... as if your even asking.. - GET THE **** OUT MY HOUSE BITTTTTTACH. haha.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> I almost just feel like laughing at this point because the weakness is strong in this one.
> 
> No will power drive or strength to stop talking smac with tgese lads. I mean cummon how hard is it for a lass to chat dirty on POF.
> 
> ...


Im amazed your still with her to be honest, if I caught my missus doing this shed be out the door and that would be that.

Still, I think you know the outcome now, so go get another sim, meet her and enjoy the look on her face as she faces the reality of being hardcore trolled by her fella. Then walk out into the sunset and live happily ever after.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DT_85 said:


> hahaha pr1ck lmao !! i have you know that my wife is very loyal 2 kids married 7 years rah rah rah , she showed me the very first text sent instantly as it come thru so no complaints there .
> 
> my mate on the other hand well she got dug out for months before he found out bless him , and took her back :confused1:


Perfect exmaple, you are doing a good job. Your mate obviously wasnt.

And taking her back???? facepalm.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Maddest idea yet bro but i cudnt do that. Cud do most the others tho.
> 
> Ad am not posting the POF profile to those that asked, i will deal with that end myself lol.
> 
> Still pondering what to do though if i dont go nuts in her then i still have time


haha you could even take it one step further and take her out to a shopping center,cause an argument,make her cry then make up.go the toilets with her while she wipes all that mascara what has run down her face and then just walk away.

if any one ever cheats on me thats what will happen to them.i used to think I would batter them but that can land you in jail and there are better ways to get people back


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Why the fvck are you with her? You sound like a pus5y to be honest, no disrespect but you're obviously her little b1tch. Should have got rid the second you found out. Unless you like the thought of her sucking other blokes off.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I will admit to you guys now because im an honest man and am true to my word etc.

I wasnt an angel, last time this **** happend i got angry and let a girl at work **** me off in the tea room.

I also took another lass fro work home and attempted to bang but she is a virgin and wudnt bang lol.

Ok so now i am gonna get flack but this is like the 100th time shes been doing this stuff. I felt better at first with these lasses but since decided its weak to be essentially what she is.

Im firmly honest now and guilt free


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

A mates brother a fair bit older had something similar done to him but this was in the days of faceparty. :lol:

He got a fake number (on an 8210 so could text her when they were shopping and she didn't know he had a second phone!) and email, made her wanna meet up and 'fall' for this guy. He knew what pushed her buttons so it was easy to create this guy who had it all. Used pics of some random yank guy off of the net. This was before webcams and phone pictures were common. Anyway, made her want him, she asked to meet up for a drink. She told him she was off out with mates to go shopping and see a film. While she was out he packed all her stuff, messaged her saying he was running late, drove to where he arranged to meet the guy, dumped the bags of clothes on her car with a note saying something like 'cinema.... **** off' and that was that. Didn't get back together, although she whined like a cat.

Man up, get rid.

and pics. Get whatever you have of her plastered on the internet


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheating whore

Do something worse than just leave her

Try and bang any family members/friends if possible


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Seriously, this girl have probably been cheating on you all along m8. Sorry to say it like this but after ive read every post it feels that way.

If you reallly wanna confirm it for yourself that shes a hoe, send her a picture of big dick and ask her if she wanna **** with you after you have gone out.

And if you argue with her after about this, she will tell you that she allways knew it was you and bla.bla.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sku11fk said:


> I will admit to you guys now because im an honest man and am true to my word etc.
> 
> I wasnt an angel, last time this **** happend i got angry and let a girl at work **** me off in the tea room.
> 
> ...


2 wrongs don't make a right. If she forgave you that should be it. Not use it over you to go and have fun and bring it up every time.

Trust it gone.

Move on.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> I will admit to you guys now because im an honest man and am true to my word etc.
> 
> I wasnt an angel, last time this **** happend i got angry and let a girl at work **** me off in the tea room.
> 
> ...


Na thats fine. We are men, we cant help it. Completely different for a girl to do it. They dont have high testosterone and dna/brain function to spread seed.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

empzb:3580924 said:


> 2 wrongs don't make a right. If she forgave you that should be it. Not use it over you to go and have fun and bring it up every time.
> 
> Trust it gone.
> 
> Move on.


She doesnt know about those occasions though. Ive played innocent. Been tempted to tell her tho lol but its just tit for tat.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na thats fine. We are men, we cant help it. Completely different for a girl to do it. They dont have high testosterone and dna/brain function to spread seed.


If only all women understood this the world would truly be a marvelous place.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> She doesnt know about those occasions though. Ive played innocent. Been tempted to tell her tho lol but its just tit for tat.


Dont tell her even tough she have been a whore, that will only make her feel better about her wrongdoings.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Get rid, she's taking you for a ride mate. Sorry.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Time to start smashing something else!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Time to spend all the savings on test+tren?


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Haven't read the whole thread but I have a friend who did exactly the same thing except it was the other way around, they met up and apparently the look on his face was priceless!

But I'd personally say cut all ties and don't go back, either that or say this new identity you've made will meet her miles away. Just to make her look like a tool


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Drop her now and never speak to her again. Cut all contact. You will thank me in the end.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Been with this girl about two years now, just over.
> 
> I really thought this is the one and love her dearly, she gives me the same indications.
> 
> ...


Catch it, kill it, bin it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Slater8486 said:


> Time to start smashing something else!


her mother or sister


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes mate i would get rid

or you do what she is doing and get her back to see how she reacts, if your mind is made up mate then you may aswel.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> If only all women understood this the world would truly be a marvelous place.


they do in arab countries.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

$hit on her chest while shes asleep and make it her new POF and facebook profile pic


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> she probably wants a reason to leave him tbh... dont give it to her
> 
> just act really calm and throw her out, cut her off completey, dont give her a reason.. it will cause her to question her actions rather than justify to herself why it was fine (which is isnt) slag


fair point mate, but if shes begged to go back she obviously wants to be there because the OP is letting her take the pi$$ so she can have him and text other guys.

women are fcuked up mate


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Went out with a girl like this, Waste of time and only good for one thing!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> $hit on her chest while shes asleep and make it her new POF and facebook profile pic


because she wont wake up :huh:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Matt 1:3581002 said:


> if you were really sneaky you could make a fake POF account, find her, chat her up and see what she's actually saying to these boys, see if she'd even meet up.. then you could give her the shock of her life if she went to meet up with the new mystery man (ie YOU) haha


Mate you must be the brains. Have you followed the thread lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> they do in arab countries.


no mate, they understand there place, not the world there living in


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

golfgttdi said:


> No bird wud let their fella do that **** either!


yea but i dont think anyone LETS there other half do it?

It happens behind the scenes which is worse


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> if you were really sneaky you could make a fake POF account, find her, chat her up and see what she's actually saying to these boys, see if she'd even meet up.. then you could give her the shock of her life if she went to meet up with the new mystery man (ie YOU) haha


Genius idea - If only he had thought of that sooner! :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Mate you must be the brains. Have you followed the thread lol


no I dont tend to read more than 2-3posts in any thread lol.. guessing this has already been said then:lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

plym30 said:


> Genius idea - If only he had thought of that sooner! :thumbup1:


great minds?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Mate i was in the same boat although she was not using POF. I let her pull the wool over my eye, was with her for 3-4 years.

When i think back i was a big time mug, its mad how love can blind you from the obvious


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> if you were really sneaky you could make a fake POF account, find her, chat her up and see what she's actually saying to these boys, see if she'd even meet up.. then you could give her the shock of her life if she went to meet up with the new mystery man (ie YOU) haha


Genius !! thank **** for old inspector clouseau here


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> Genius !! thank **** for old inspector clouseau here


Sir Inspector Clouseau to you. You low life vagabond.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na thats fine. We are men, we cant help it. Completely different for a girl to do it. They dont have high testosterone and dna/brain function to spread seed.


WRONG.... men love to use this as an excuse to do things they would never handle their girlfriend doing to them and then think its ok

doesnt wash with us tbh...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What has happened to UKM? The old school UKM response would be:-

Falcon punch, kick her in the f4nny and then shoot her in the face


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

MissBC said:


> WRONG.... men love to use this as an excuse to do things they would never handle their girlfriend doing to them and then think its ok
> 
> doesnt wash with us tbh...


The theory i have always used in this argument is 'A key that can open many locks is called a master key, but a lock that can be opened by many keys is a ****ty lock'

I stand by that quote


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Only read the first post and not any more but she sounds like a dirty messed up wrongen slag cnut to me. The type of bird you could easily smash within a few minutes of meeting her in a bar.

Get rid of her


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont see the problem and one or 2 on this thread saying get rid are fcuking hypocritical .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Leave her today. The next thing she'll be doing is ridiculing you to everyone, & telling them how she bangs other guys.

If you think she's been faithful to you, then you need to wake up.

But I'm truly sorry that you're in this mess. Save yourself & get out now.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

still no pics


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

B*tches like that created me into the cheating monster i am today. I don't and can't trust ANY girl.

My first real love did this to me about 7 years ago now, and it changed me for life.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

She has played you mate get rid, 85% of women are nothing but cokc feeds. Play them at there game - feed the pony


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

ewen said:


> i dont see the problem and one or 2 on this thread saying get rid are fcuking hypocritical .


How couldnt you see a problem with women talking to random guys on a dating site ?

I wouldn't do it if I had a gf


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> B*tches like that created me into the cheating monster i am today. I don't and can't trust ANY girl.
> 
> My first real love did this to me about 7 years ago now, and it changed me for life.


Must be a Leeds bird thing, first love messed me around, finally started trusting my next partner & she did the same. West Yorkshire is full of skanks.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> i dont see the problem and one or 2 on this thread saying get rid are fcuking hypocritical .


then you will be messed around like this guy oneday


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you think its acceptable to hit a woman if she cheats, or should this be another thread.

Maybe if the realtionship has been over two years then that warrents a firm stike foir cheating

'Rule of Thumb'


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

scouse2010 said:


> How couldnt you see a problem with women talking to random guys on a dating site ?
> 
> I wouldn't do it if I had a gf


you mean boyfriend


----------



## ricky reid (Oct 23, 2012)

snake 1 of her easiest mates, and sack her off ;p


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> then you will be messed around like this guy oneday


oh really .

i really dont want to get into why your so wrong but i will say fun is to be had as a couple .


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> oh really .
> 
> i really dont want to get into why your so wrong but i will say fun is to be had as a couple .


Keys in the bowl and all that...


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

god knows why this even had to be a question. two simple things to do

1 - play her at her own game and creat your own thing and meet and bang girls, see how she likes it

2 - if shes agreed to meet you for a drink, then go meet her. tell her she's a slag and you gave her hiv and let her have the worrying of that to deal with while she's bouncing on someone elses cokc and waiting for her results


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> oh really .
> 
> i really dont want to get into why your so wrong but i will say fun is to be had as a couple .


thats up to you mate personaly i could watch my mrs get nailed by another man just because im nailing his mrs.

also this guy is having no fun he is being made a fool of


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MissBC said:


> WRONG.... men love to use this as an excuse to do things they would never handle their girlfriend doing to them and then think its ok
> 
> doesnt wash with us tbh...


is doesnt need to wash with you girls for it to be fact. It to over complicated for you anyway. Just something us men of MANkind understand.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Must be a Leeds bird thing, first love messed me around, finally started trusting my next partner & she did the same. West Yorkshire is full of skanks.


Maybe it's you doing something wrong?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

iv'e been through this kinda thing so mant times that in the end i sacked them all and decieded to stay single its just not worth the heartache


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Get rid, but in the best possible way. Get her to meet you for a drink as this "other guy" then when she show's up you can tell her all about you're little trap and end it that way!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my last relationship ended because this, 3weeks long, lads would txt here flirting and trying to get into her, she would just think its funny and laff, then when i moan about it and tell her to delete them or i was going to get onto them she would get mad at me saying im trying to control who she talks to and have trust issues and kicks off with me when shes got lads messagning her askn to fuk her etc and she thinks thats ok and normal. i think she just loves attention off lads and playing them, sounds like the OP gf likes the same attention


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sharpiedj said:


> The theory i have always used in this argument is 'A key that can open many locks is called a master key, but a lock that can be opened by many keys is a ****ty lock'
> 
> I stand by that quote


Wow the "master key" analogy. Basically you can't keep it your pants in a relationship so blame it on your sex.

Women are clever mate. All men seem to sleep around then get married to a girl they meet at 25 who has slept with 5 men despite being single for 7 years of her life.......


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Can't turn a ho into a hOusewife! Fcuk her off.

I'd be very tempted to meet her under your pof guise though just to really humiliate her


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

If shes a "bigger"girl she could just have a low selfesteam and is just flirting with guys because it makes he feel good about herself having the attention. Maybe confront her and ask if thats the case, but dont let it get to an argument.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

stone14 said:


> my last relationship ended because this, 3weeks long, lads would txt here flirting and trying to get into her, she would just think its funny and laff, then when i moan about it and tell her to delete them or i was going to get onto them she would get mad at me saying im trying to control who she talks to and have trust issues and kicks off with me when shes got lads messagning her askn to fuk her etc and she thinks thats ok and normal. i think she just loves attention off lads and playing them, sounds like the OP gf likes the same attention


glad to hear it ended, they might like the attention but you should come 1st to these idiots


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> is doesnt need to wash with you girls for it to be fact. It to over complicated for you anyway. Just something us men of MANkind understand.


well if thats the way you wanna act be prepared to be a lonely old man with no girl wanting to be with you...

Why cant men and in this case women see what they have with their partners and wanna develop that into something really special rather than disrespecting them and the relationship by chatting up other people?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> glad to hear it ended, they might like the attention but you should come 1st to these idiots


defo mate i was devostated at the time cos a still liked her just was a head fuk all that, not bothered now tho, plus shes upgraded to a downgrade which also made me feel better haha!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ewen said:


> oh really .
> 
> i really dont want to get into why your so wrong but i will say fun is to be had as a couple .


She's cheating on him behind his back. Effectively she thinks he is being loyal and a good little boy while she goes out sampling other

Penises. you don't treat your partner like that.

It's not about what she's doing etc. it's about the fact it's a monogamous relationship. I personally don't understand it, never will. He wants to fk other women while being in a relationship she wants to fk other men while in a relationship. Why not just be swingers.

Oh wait they would call that dirty while doing the exact same thing behind there partners back.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MissBC said:


> well if thats the way you wanna act be prepared to be a lonely old man with no girl wanting to be with you...
> 
> Why cant men and in this case women see what they have with their partners and wanna develop that into something really special rather than disrespecting them and the relationship by chatting up other people?


 :lol: :lol: actually cant believe you are taking me serious. Of course its not right for guys to do it.

One thing i will say though, men are constantly fighting the urge not to do it (mostly sub conscious, but jogged to the surface quite often by stimulus), i dont think most women have that urge when are properly in love. men still do.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

stone14 said:


> my last relationship ended because this, 3weeks long, lads would txt here flirting and trying to get into her, she would just think its funny and laff, then when i moan about it and tell her to delete them or i was going to get onto them she would get mad at me saying im trying to control who she talks to and have trust issues and kicks off with me when shes got lads messagning her askn to fuk her etc and she thinks thats ok and normal. i think she just loves attention off lads and playing them, sounds like the OP gf likes the same attention


 :mellow: not nice


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think places like facebook, blackberry messenger etc etc are the werst things you can be on if your in a relationship, too many creeps about to mess things up and tempt people away


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gycraig said:


> She's cheating on him behind his back. Effectively she thinks he is being loyal and a good little boy while she goes out sampling other
> 
> Penises. you don't treat your partner like that.
> 
> ...


i agree it is different but he knows about it now and is doing nothing about it except for whinging on here , if the op is as much of a sap as he sounds then his mrs wouldnt be looking for attention from others .


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Maybe it's you doing something wrong?


I am perfect mate don't worry about me


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Wow the "master key" analogy. Basically you can't keep it your pants in a relationship so blame it on your sex.
> 
> Women are clever mate. All men seem to sleep around then get married to a girl they meet at 25 who has slept with 5 men despite being single for 7 years of her life.......


Am not one to sleep about fella, first time i have being single for about 6 year. I will always stand by that analogy.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Must be a Leeds bird thing, first love messed me around, finally started trusting my next partner & she did the same. West Yorkshire is full of skanks.


Haha yea mate, definitely!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

harsh but suffer it until she ends it, or end it. This will end up driving you nuts if it hasnt already. or put up with until you find a new one then end it as it sound like what she is going to do


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

hahaha this is like the program cheaters. Confront the b!tch


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sharpiedj said:


> Am not one to sleep about fella, first time i have being single for about 6 year. I will always stand by that analogy.


So why would you stand by a quote that basically says "men can sleep around it doesn't matter but women who do are sluts"

When you don't sleep around anyway. Fair play you haven't slept around so expect a girl who's done the same.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im sure all these stranger men shes talking to on fast flirt etc arnt wanting to talk about the weather...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont mean to sound harsh but you need to man the fvck up and get rid. The fact she has done this in the past and she still does it is proper weird mate. It sounds like a 'Dear Deirdre' story. Seems like you proper love her and if she even liked you she wouldnt be doing this. She clearly loves attention and you need to decide if shes worth the hassle mate.

Deep down you know what to do!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes get rid but...

either plan out an eloborate rouse like has been suggested and meet her yourself.

OR

even better, get one of the lads from here to meet here and when they turn up say some thing like "jesus christ you are a ****ing whale, sorry love i could ride you without being sick". see how her self esteem is then.

OR

tell her you are going out with the lads, at the same time arrange for you alter ego fake profile to meet with her at a bar. When you see her say oh hiiiiiiii, i diddnt know you were going out i will wait with you for your mates to come ........ sit back and watch her squirm.

OR

kill her


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haaa some brilliant responses on here!

Might as well teach her a proper lesson by stitching her up royally. I like the idea of just rocking up acting all coolt to see what's going on and pretend you had arranged to meet to really feck with her head.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorian Gray said:


> Yes get rid but...
> 
> either plan out an eloborate rouse like has been suggested and meet her yourself.
> 
> ...


i think all of these are good ideas


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Chuck her mate, the fact that your that bothered to talk about her with guys you dont even know suggest its at the front of your mind, im guessing she isnt talking about you to these guys eh......... Shows you all you need to know


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Please tell me you have kicked her head in by now ?


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Please tell me you have kicked her head in by now ?


^^ Amen


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

inb4 yaboydave thread


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Get rid mate will cause you nothing but heart brake find a trust worthy lady


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Absolutely mess her about mate. You should/need to get rid of her anyway. Do it by setting her up, film it, record everything, approach radio stations and see if they want to take part. Dump her live on air after leading her around, say your a radio DJ on radio 1 or something and then get her to call in and dump her. Sounds like you could have alot of fun here.

Make sure you have the right person though, you mentioned it was a different name and picture on POF.

Ensure a new post is made on here


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I'd just end it. If she asks why reply with 'you know why'

Just cut all ties. Not worth the hassle mate.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

download kik messenger to your phone and set up an account.

tell her to do the same under your fake POF profiles.

arrange to meet her for a drink at 8pm somewhere,

turn up with your mates at 8:05pm and sit at a table close by and then watch her squirm like fcuk and try and explain what she is doing.

or save the effort and just walk away


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mate with all due respect I have only read the first 2 paragraphs

Are you a mug? Cos if that was me it wouldn't of got past the 2nd date let alone the 2nd year

Fck her off


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

you really have 2 choices ...

walk away right now and don't look back

or

play all the stupid childish games suggested and then find out you've ended up hurting yourself way more than you were in the first place


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

DT_85 said:


> snakes with tits


^^^^ Exactly.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Forget all this low self esteem boll0cks. That's the kind of thing women use to throw back in your face when they mess up. Like 'Why did you cheat on me?' 'Oh because you never give me any attention.'

The real reason these women do it is they're just too cock hungry and have no respect for the person they're doing it to. Same works for blokes mind when they cheat on their misses. Its all about love and respect for the other person. If that isn't there it never will be no matter how hard you try to please her.

As everyone has said you want to carry on with the fake profile and set up a meeting point in a bar or something then confront her when she turns up. Before you do though get all her clothes, etc that you've got stick it in a bag and have them in your car waiting for her. Let her lug it all home. The further away from your home you meet her the better


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like a **** GF you got there, get on with it mate.


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Get her to meet you as this other bloke and get all your mates to this sed meeting place, then just publicly humiliate her and throw all of her clothes at her. then just walk away big man!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Shiit in her pillow


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get her to fukc


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I guess its an overwhelming general vote on carrying on this txt game with the fake profile. See how far this born hard slut goes. I went to the gym today to swim, seen a girl I like but she was in the gym and was gone by the time I got up to foam role. Next time I might just waltz up and ask her number. Seen this lass before, lovely.

Told my bros at the gym, they were supportive in suggesting more terrible outcomes for my no good useless slag lol

Oh post 69


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

DT_85 said:


> oooohh soo your the type of guy that tried textin my mrs , funnily enough he ended up bumping into me and certainly wasnt laughing (crying to be exact)
> 
> or the type of guy who actually took my mates wife home once , he ended up in hospital for quite a while and still doesnt walk properly that was over a year ago , he certainly isnt laughing either .
> 
> not havin a dig mate ive done it in the past too but dont be so sure that you will always be laughing.


the first part of your message you sound like a knob :whistling: but i totally agree with the second part :thumbup1:


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd ask her to meet up with you, and see the look on her face when she does. And start talking from there, she is bound to say her intentions where innocent though but it's just not on meeting other guys, alone, on a "date" essentially.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Im shocked you had to think twice. Dump her fast, and make it hurt.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sku11fk said:


> Well I guess its an overwhelming general vote on carrying on this txt game with the fake profile. See how far this born hard slut goes. I went to the gym today to swim, seen a girl I like but she was in the gym and was gone by the time I got up to foam role. Next time I might just waltz up and ask her number. Seen this lass before, lovely.
> 
> Told my bros at the gym, they were supportive in suggesting more terrible outcomes for my no good useless slag lol
> 
> Oh post 69


Mate do some screenshots and keep this thread going so we can see whats happening, will be hilarious to see her set up.

I would have right hooked her by now....and im not even on Tren.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

read first post and she seems quite the catch!

whats her POF :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Set her up or show her this thread lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Best revenge:

Upload dirty pics all over UK-Muscle!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Link to said profile pls?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Sku11fk said:


> Been with this girl about two years now, just over.
> 
> I really thought this is the one and love her dearly, she gives me the same indications.
> 
> ...


Get rid mate.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

link up her profile


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Get rid... QUICK!!!

You will be better in the long run


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Just looked at this thread, so I have not read it all but two things come to mind.

She is cheating on you

You are spying on her.

Neither will lead to a good relationship, it has self destruction written all over it.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd go ahead with the date arrangement and give her the place and table number and get there early to greet her with the words of .... " were over you fckin b1tch now fcuk off I've got another girl coming on a date!!"


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't see why there is a question. She's agreed to meet up with another guy. Even if she doesn't realise its you, she's happy to see other men behind your back.

Now i'm happy with my misses to chat with other guys, and heck I know some of them hit on her because I know she pushes them away and comes back to me. But your misses just sounds like a complete messer and is looking for the next best thing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Best revenge:
> 
> Upload dirty pics all over UK-Muscle!


x2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> the first part of your message you sound like a knob :whistling: but i totally agree with the second part :thumbup1:


I will second that

In my time ive been with a few birds that have fella but its not my problem its the girls, how was i suppose to know she had a fella before i started talking to her....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Follow the lyrics in this song and who knows you may end up living happily ever after:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Sku11fk said:


> Been with this girl about two years now, just over.
> 
> I really thought this is the one and love her dearly, she gives me the same indications.
> 
> ...


W T F!!

AAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAA oh shes a keeper aLright AAAAHHHHHAAAAHHHHHAAAAA

So what your saying is you cant keep a fat bird happy? :whistling:


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Subbed.

Humiliate her please she deserves It


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You dont end it more fool you TBH mate.

The fact you even need to post this thread baffles me. Life is too short to spend it with the wrong person.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree with the get her to send u dirty pics then post them up here!! Only not in adult lounge cus I wanna seeeee :bounce:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

pic.............

or nofatcheatingbairdathome


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

You have the facts now that she is willing to meet a stranger aka you on a website .

What more do you need.

Firstly stop all contact on this site with her because the more you continue the harder and more hurtful it will become for you.

End all contact with her and move on to do your own thing.

There is always someone else out there for you that will treat you like you want to be treated.

This secret web thing will only bring you deeper.

It will take time so keep busy and workout, go cinema, go for a walk, anything that will distract you a few months and you will be fine.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

omg arrange to meet her there as there other guy

then go with another woman, even if its your friend or somet so she can "catch" you rofl. watch her go mad and then say "isnt that what your here for"


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If you want to go down the cruel route...arrange to meet her as your alter-ego, don't turn up, after a half hour send her screen shots from YOURSELF of her and your alter ego's conversation....try to get her to agree to more than just a drink before arranging the meet.....

My advice is just to tell her she has been busted, its over, end of. If you can't regain the trust then it will go no-where....if you think she COULD be trustworthy and that you could get over this and you LOVE her then give it a go...but be prepared to possibly be let down again. you sound like you have had enough...so just be straight and be honest, otherwise you are as sneaky as her with all the game playing etc. I know you are angry, but playing games ain't gonna change the truth...is it?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> Just looked at this thread, so I have not read it all but two things come to mind.
> 
> She is cheating on you
> 
> ...


This.

What a fvcking dirt bag though, i'd be right shot of it.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

MAN THE F*K UP.............dump her or spend the rest of ur life worrying about her texting other men and wondering when she is going to leave you for one of them cause it wil happen. honestlly get out now she aint good news the longeryou are with her the worse it will be man i know trust me


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

have you tried punching her in the mouth?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

She's taking the p!ss right out of you, sort it out mate


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> A mates brother a fair bit older had something similar done to him but this was in the days of faceparty. :lol:
> 
> He got a fake number (on an 8210 so could text her when they were shopping and she didn't know he had a second phone!) and email, made her wanna meet up and 'fall' for this guy. He knew what pushed her buttons so it was easy to create this guy who had it all. Used pics of some random yank guy off of the net. This was before webcams and phone pictures were common. Anyway, made her want him, she asked to meet up for a drink. She told him she was off out with mates to go shopping and see a film. While she was out he packed all her stuff, messaged her saying he was running late, drove to where he arranged to meet the guy, dumped the bags of clothes on her car with a note saying something like 'cinema.... **** off' and that was that. Didn't get back together, although she whined like a cat.
> 
> ...


i still use faceparty :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

saw the cock of an exhumed stiff give her aids in the fanny....why are you seeing someone who did this for years mate.....be brave and walk...

you will look back in a few months a different bloke...trust me - pulling birds is a piece of fuking p1ss, there are millions out here


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

still no pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> being the guy who normaly takes girls from other lads then sends them back id finish her mate because im laffing at the poor cnut of a boyfriend everytime i do it. dont mean to offend you but i wouldnt want to be in that position.
> 
> feel free to call me a cnut lol


Cnut


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

get that new sim card and send her round the ****ing country LOL


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

leave dat itch


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was all for play along, then dump her so you had a closure argument about why.

But as you've admitted to cheating yourself, just end it clean, and why string the thing out?

It seems 6 of one and half a dozen of the other, so why are you still involved?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

grow some, bum her, dump her and kick her out

What do your mates say about all this? My mates would've smartened me up a treat if I were in your situation


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

any updates??? whats happening with the snake??


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

She sounds a wrongster, you must be desperate or mental to stay with her... get some self respect starting by slinging her.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would have to keep it going though.. just to see how far she would go... how deep a hole she would dig herself into


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

typical big girl wanting attention syndrome from missing out in earlier life if u ask me..not being rude or out...just seen similar elsewhere


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought I'd bump this because I left it with no conclusion, ok so its been 3 weeks or so since the major episode. In the end I had to admit to her that she was talking to me on POF as somebody else, I was mega angry believe it. After a long sit down she expressed her feelings that as I was becoming bigger and more noticable more girls are 'mirin' me in the street that she noticed. As a big lass herself this put her in an uncomfortable place, she tells me that she thinks im either cheating or want/going to cheat and that she has been looking for me on POF.

Obv I didnt take her back right away, but like I have said before and over all the 'cant keep a fat lass down' comments. I cannot right now see myself with any other woman, PERIOD. Some poeple might find that hard to believe but you will know one day when you start looking past the crotch area and it shocks you that "hell im really into this person wtf" kind of moment,.

Things have been good since and shes delleted the profile on POF of course, and not been on it. She openly leaves her phone around again and genuinly is hiding nothing. I explained to her why I'm working out, I'm really no mirror muscle kinda person, I really take this seriously, I train heavy and insane, I've suprased lads that have been in my gym for 3 more years than myself. One day I hope to step up on stage at NABBA, if other people are mirnin then thats not my fault but there is more to bodybuilding for me than just impressing ladies. I set goals, break Pb's push through pain barriers, the adrenaline and pump we get.

I dooubt she will fully understand why 'I NEED to go gym' or this meal HAS to be meat and rice, but I've told her that this is who and what I want to be. No, this is who I AM now and that it's here to stay and I need her support. Since all this she has been great, even noticed I was out of meat other day and went up to get me a whole freezer compartment full of chicken.

Maybe all this thread has gone out of topic talking about training or perhaps it was off topic before talking about her actions on POF. Truth is that me changing myself so much has caused her insecurity in knowing who I am and what it is that I care about and stand for these days. Since this I've learnt that sometimes bodybuilding has to just 'maintain' itself so to speak. We are now saving to move out of my parents house as I know thats one of the issues, to do this my weekly food budget has to come down a bit. So if I want to persue this I'm gonna have to put up with the 'basic meals', I'll just maintain for a while. **** it, if I loose some mass I loose some but I remain the same in my training intensity and when we move and Im in an even bigger/better BB gym and I have a new job then it'll be back to buisness


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

So you forgive the biatch? Are you fckin jokin??

Bin her.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

So you forgive the biatch? Are you fckin jokin??

Bin her.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> I thought I'd bump this because I left it with no conclusion, ok so its been 3 weeks or so since the major episode. In the end I had to admit to her that she was talking to me on POF as somebody else, I was mega angry believe it. After a long sit down she expressed her feelings that as I was becoming bigger and more noticable more girls are 'mirin' me in the street that she noticed. As a big lass herself this put her in an uncomfortable place, she tells me that she thinks im either cheating or want/going to cheat and that she has been looking for me on POF.
> 
> Obv I didnt take her back right away, but like I have said before and over all the 'cant keep a fat lass down' comments. I cannot right now see myself with any other woman, PERIOD. Some poeple might find that hard to believe but you will know one day when you start looking past the crotch area and it shocks you that "hell im really into this person wtf" kind of moment,.
> 
> ...


bollocks!!! lols cant believe you bought that ****

if it hadn't of been that story it would have been another one

shes gonna be good for a while to things settle and then just slip back into her old ways

shes an attention hungry cheater shes not going to change

and whats more shes going to hold you back from your bb ing - she knows it means a lot to you so she should support you... end off

but seriously you should man up and have some self respect and realise that you deserve someone respectable and decent

if you dont love yourself nobody else will

you're obviously sending out the message that its ok to treat you like this


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think I'd ever be able to trust her myself tbh.

Best of luck though, hope it doesn't go badly


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

After reading this I thought she"d blame you because you have got bigger and more ladies where giving u attention!

Not good enough, no excuse! I really feel for you as how can u come back from this and move on? I wouldn't forgive as I know my self worth.x


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with shady

once a cheat, always a cheat


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I can relate bout the not understanding thing. Me being a gym rat is part of who I am so if they don't like it they can be on their bike.

If she is so down about her looks get her involved man, as a former fatty I know what it is like and I have been there it's a vicious circle just try and break the habit and get her down for a session or two and make it fun and focus all on her. Now I invested about a 1 or 2 evenings for a week coaching my missus and she loves it now- totally self dependant which means I don't get the guilt of going gym 4/5 times a week haha!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sku11fk said:


> I thought I'd bump this because I left it with no conclusion, ok so its been 3 weeks or so since the major episode. In the end I had to admit to her that she was talking to me on POF as somebody else, I was mega angry believe it. After a long sit down she expressed her feelings that as I was becoming bigger and more noticable more girls are 'mirin' me in the street that she noticed. As a big lass herself this put her in an uncomfortable place, she tells me that she thinks im either cheating or want/going to cheat and that she has been looking for me on POF.
> 
> Obv I didnt take her back right away, but like I have said before and over all the 'cant keep a fat lass down' comments. I cannot right now see myself with any other woman, PERIOD. Some poeple might find that hard to believe but you will know one day when you start looking past the crotch area and it shocks you that "hell im really into this person wtf" kind of moment,.
> 
> ...


man the fk up.her feeling insecure is no excuse to weigh up her options.

tell her if she she doesnt like you getting attention she should hit the fking gym and sort the cause, rather than hitting pof for an ego boost.

so basically your gonna stop working out so your girlfriend wont feel like **** ?. sounds like a great catch. im sure you mention youd caught her before or whatever?. youv caught her being a **** which has lead to you stopping something you like doing ? i envisage a great relationship for you.

wait till she doesnt wanna have sex cause shes fat and feels unattractive, wait till she doesnt want you going to the pub as you might get a fit blonde showing interest when she knows shes putting on the timber.

if im insecure i buy new clothes, hit the gym, get a hair cut. i dont go get an ego boost from randomers


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

if you know in your head this is goin down the pan.. I'd play along and make her look like a right cnut


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Been with this girl about two years now, just over.
> 
> I really thought this is the one and love her dearly, she gives me the same indications.
> 
> ...


Mate that is fcked!! I wouldnt dream of doing that to my man and if he did anything like that to me i'd move out without a hesitation! She doesnt deserve your time or energy, kick her to the curb!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I understand what she is saying. My misses always drops in oh you gonna get whisked away by a hot lady now you looks bigger etc. not realising shes the one i think is smoking hot! still not on chatting with other blokes etc id be raging/thrown her out


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW. Your a soft touch !


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

So rather than accepting the fact she's been a dirty cheating skank, she blames you for her problems and you accept them as your issue?

She's jealous, its your fault? Are you serious? I would say good luck but seriously chap, are you insane?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just think of the look on her face if you arranged to meet in a bar and you showed up........

Mate you dont need anymore proof shes a cheat than what you already have, why take it that one step further, you have enough info to go to her and kick off...Get out now man, cause she aint gona change!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

For all those seeing this one-sided, let's at least have some perspective - he admitted being far from an angel himself (see: here) - maybe a bit of middle-ground is needed, and maybe it's no bad thing they've sorted things out, if that's what they both want?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Two wrongs dont make a rite tho man.....if it was me i could never trust her again, better humans out there man!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

15 pages.

Bin her mate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She sounds to me like she gets her cake and eats it, quite regularly!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Two wrongs dont make a rite tho man.....if it was me i could never trust her again, better humans out there man!


I'm not saying they do - just that everybody seems to be seeing this from a one-sided perspective. Given what the OP has said himself, her feeling insecure is hardly without basis, even if she didn't know about this. So actual sexual contact vs texting and messaging some guys?

Six of one, and half a dozen of the other. If they've both resolved their differences and decided it's important to make work, it's hardly like she's sinned and he hasn't.

On the other hand, both may well be too bloody flighty to make it work - but let's not just say it's all her fault - we only ever tend to get largely one side of a story, and most just blindly follow that.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i bet she is shagging someone else well your at the gym.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

She thought I was shagging somebody else at the gym. This is the whole thing, honestly I can understand the overwhelming posts on getting rid etc. But thats easy to type from a third person looking in right. Manning up is not quiting, theres no issue of manliness to be required. Theres somebody thats thought it through, Jaff0, and would be correct in saying that of course the changes I've made in the last year or so have been drasticly different from the guy she met at first. I've not been perfect, quite the opposite, and I also agree that two wrongs dont make a right, but if we all ran off at every struggle and hurdle then where would we be? Probably with some plastic woman with no personallity like a machine. People make mistakes is the underlying opinion here, time will tell if I've made a mistake but for now I have the willingness and drive to atleast help her over her insecurities, call me stupid dumb, weak whatever but if I am then I'll be sure to update the thread again and participate in a jolly good roasting of my feeble ways.


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

how the fcuks this got 15 pages! should of started and ended on the first


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kudos for wanting to see it through but it is very convenient that its all your fault that she did.

it was all her choice/decision.

but anyway, hope it all works out for you mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good luck to ya.......just stop using that mirin word :nono:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> kudos for wanting to see it through but it is very convenient that its all your fault that she did.
> 
> it was all her choice/decision.
> 
> but anyway, hope it all works out for you mate!


Nah she didnt make out like it was my fault, pleaded to stay with me, and was alot of bad emotions about herself. If I made it sound anything else then its just because Im bad at writing. And Im not quitting gym, sure I seen somebody saying now I was gonna quit, nothing has changed and nothing will to do with training.

It's gonna be tough to trust 100% for sure and Im ready for that but I'm not a rich dude and havn't got as much as some other people, nor am I probably Brad Pitt, safe to say IMHO that she would of fecked off by now if she really wanted to


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Been with this girl about two years now, just over.
> 
> I really thought this is the one and love her dearly, she gives me the same indications.
> 
> ...


she likes the attention from other guys. Why not enjoy the attention of other chix? Go to swingers parties together? or one night on a weekend, she brings a guy home for a 3some, and on another you or she brings another chick home for a 3some, that way its all fair, everyone's happy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thought this had all been resolved; you must make a decision which is to protect yourself. No one else will do this for you.

When love is good its great, but when it goes wrong as it seems it has, it is [email protected] painful. Alot of us know how much it can hurt.

You've got some tough decisions, but we will give you support. If you don't look after yourself I think she will end up hurting you badly.

I'm not being critical of you, or being harsh but I just don't like seeing people hurt.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd get another sim tell her everything she wants to hear, in turn start being off with her. Use the pof profile to say 'you deserve better, live with me, your bfs a [email protected]' etc

Send her pics and build up trust, send her a 'fake' house key give her an address and pay for her train ticket all online. Get her to burn her bridges with you and take a train ride to a bull**** address! Leave her stranded!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> She thought I was shagging somebody else at the gym. This is the whole thing, honestly I can understand the overwhelming posts on getting rid etc. But thats easy to type from a third person looking in right. Manning up is not quiting, theres no issue of manliness to be required. Theres somebody thats thought it through, Jaff0, and would be correct in saying that of course the changes I've made in the last year or so have been drasticly different from the guy she met at first. I've not been perfect, quite the opposite, and I also agree that two wrongs dont make a right, but if we all ran off at every struggle and hurdle then where would we be? Probably with some plastic woman with no personallity like a machine. People make mistakes is the underlying opinion here, time will tell if I've made a mistake but for now I have the willingness and drive to atleast help her over her insecurities, call me stupid dumb, weak whatever but if I am then I'll be sure to update the thread again and participate in a jolly good roasting of my feeble ways.


I think you miss the point - you can't fix another persons insecurities & I know MANY MANY women with insecurities who don't use them as an excuse to cheat on their men

I don't really think from what you've described that she's that great of a catch at all, she doesn't seem to have many positives?

I just don't get why you would waste your time and energy focusing on building up someone who really doesn't give a **** about you or your needs and interests

But hey as you've stated thats your choice so crack away, I just know if I was mad about someone I'd treat them with total respect and likewise expect it back, soooo we'll be here for sob story round 2 lols


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

double bag from now on!


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she super fit?????? If not then get rid!

Post a pic if you want a second opinion


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

I honestly dont know what id do in that situation. 1st impressions are saying shes had you right over, but if you really like her fair play for giving it another go, that lingering feeling in my mind would drive me mad tbh.

Fair play if it works out for you tho, hope it does pal.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

See you in two months when she does it again.

She didnt make a mistake she made a conscious decision. Id be more likely to forgive a drunk snog than this.

She say and made a profile to talk to other people. Wroye a about me, uploaded pics . She didn't get carried away flirting on Facebook. She joined a site specifically to make this "mistake" please open your eyes she's mugging you off. You have caught her twice and forgiven her twice.

What bout the 3rd time you catch her or the 6th she knows she can get away with it

U wanna fk other women and her other men just do swinging. She be doing it behind back you may as well be ahagging a girl when she's doing it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> I honestly dont know what id do in that situation. 1st impressions are saying shes had you right over, but if you really like her fair play for giving it another go, that lingering feeling in my mind would drive me mad tbh.
> 
> Fair play if it works out for you tho, hope it does pal.


Very rational mate to say we managed to turn Bobby's Mrs into a ravng lesbian in the space of ten mins just coz he's havig a week off :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Very rational mate to say we managed to turn Bobby's Mrs into a ravng lesbian in the space of ten mins just coz he's havig a week off :lol:


Hahaha that reminds me I have to text the fat cnut give him some grief


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Hahaha that reminds me I have to text the fat cnut give him some grief


awww now come on, he's found out his Mrs is gay and is leaving him,

Give it the fat faced ku*t :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

This has been a painful 16 page read but having analysed everything carefully I would like to advise the binning of your mrs .


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

The internet the birth and death of many a relationship.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mate you need to get the cheating [email protected] on very high dose dnp. Then set her goals she has to hit. If she **** you off feed her high amounts of carbs


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha this **** has to be a troll.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Been with this girl about two years now, just over.
> 
> I really thought this is the one and love her dearly, she gives me the same indications.
> 
> ...


Possibly doing it for the positive male attention then, but you gotta wonder what else she'll be doing to raise her self-esteem


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Trust. That's all it comes down to. Will you be able to fully trust her or will you be checking her phone for texts, looking at her Internet history, wondering if she has a second mobile / email account. If you can get past this then fair enough, I wouldn't be able to. Be honest though she shouldn't have to leave her phone about for you to check.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

My advice is keep banging her in the Gary glitter till her ar$e caves in an then leave her!


----------

